# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Índico Norte 2008)



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 13:09)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica da região Indico norte. 







*Época*
A época ciclónica desta região não tem datas oficiais. Os ciclones normalmente ocorrem entre Abril e Dezembro com a particularidade da época ter 2 picos, um a Maio e outro Novembro, antes e depois das Monções. Não é uma região muito activa em termos número de tempestades mas é a mais mortífera do mundo. A maioria das grandes tragédias provocadas por ciclones tropicais são desta região.


*Nomes*

- Nargis
- Rashmi
- Khai-Muk
- Nisha
- Bijli


*Trajectos*








*Link's úteis:*
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page
- Cyclone Warnings RSMC New Delhi
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 21:29)

Ciclone Tropical NARGIS no Golfo de Bengala em rota para a Birmânia


----------



## iceworld (4 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

*Ciclone*

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...+em+Myanmar+faz+vitimas.htm?wbc_purpose=baMOD


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2008 às 17:41)

*Ciclone mata 351 pessoas na Birmânia e dirige-se para Tailândia*

Um forte ciclone tropical no sul da Birmânia, denominado *Nargis*, provocou a morte a mais de 350 pessoas, segundo números divulgados pelas autoridades ao início da tarde. O Governo declarou como áreas de calamidade cinco regiões do país. As cidades do delta foram registaram avultados estragos em virtude das rajadas de vento que atingiram os 190 quilómetros por hora. 
A televisão nacional referia que foram destruídas 20 mil casas só na zona do país que foi sexta-feira atingida. Noventa mil pessoas ficaram sem abrigo, referiu ainda o órgão de comunicação social. A tempestade tropical, proveniente do golfo de Bengala, atingiu na tarde de sexta-feira a costa Sudoeste da Birmânia e prosseguiu sábado de manhã em direcção a Leste, causando também significativos danos materiais. 
A maior cidade do país, Rangun, foi uma das áreas mais afectadas pela intempérie. O governo birmanês declarou o estado de catástrofe natural para Rangum, Irrawaddy, Pegu, Mon e Karen.

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2008 às 17:54)

*Ciclone na Birmânia faz mais de dez mil mortos*

O ciclone Nargis que devastou este fim-de-semana a Birmânia (Myanmar) fez mais de 10 mil mortos, avançou o ministro dos Negócios Estrangeiros, Nyan Win. A Junta Militar que governa o país autorizou a entrada de ajuda internacional. “De acordo com as últimas informações, mais de dez mil pessoas morreram”, disse o ministro na televisão estatal. Há ainda cerca de três mil pessoas que continuam desaparecidas. 
A Junta Militar autorizou as Nações Unidas a intervir distribuindo ajuda por todo o país. Elementos do Programa de Ajuda Alimentar estiveram reunidos em Yangon com responsáveis do Governo e, no final, revelaram que receberam “luz verde”. “As Nações Unidas vão transportar e entregar ajuda o mais rápido possível”, disse o porta-voz Paul Risley. O país necessita com urgência de água potável, equipamentos para cozinhar, redes de mosquitos, kits de saúde e comida. A ajuda não deve demorar a chegar uma vez vários países garantiram assistência. 
O Nargis foi um ciclone de categoria três, com ventos na ordem dos 190 quilómetros por hora. Alguns relatos revelam a força da tempestade que assolou o país. “As luzes foram abaixo, não temos água”, disse à Reuters um homem que estava a tomar banho num lago em Yangon. “A tempestade destruiu tanta coisa que sou obrigado a tomar banho aqui”. 
O último grande temporal que assolou a Ásia foi em Novembro, no Bangladesh. O ciclone Sidr matou 3300 pessoas.

Alexandre Brito, RTP


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

É muito frequente as tempestades nesta região da Asia, causarem perdas humanas muito elevadas. Provavelmente devido ao facto de a informação sobre a aproximação destas tempestades não chegar a tempo às populações.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2008 às 23:09)

A dimensão da devastação é brutal


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 23:12)

MSantos disse:


> É muito frequente as tempestades nesta região da Asia, causarem perdas humanas muito elevadas. Provavelmente devido ao facto de a informação sobre a aproximação destas tempestades não chegar a tempo às populações.



Sim, é terrível isto acontecer nesta região de cada vez que há um ciclone tropical intenso, em que no mundo desenvolvido qualquer um de nós agarrado ao computador sabe muito mais do que as pessoas lá que não sabem o que as espera. A organização ou as pessoas que um dia resolverem este problema é que merecem um nobel da paz, não o Al Gore. Para além da responsabilidade dos países, penso que estas situações são também vergonhosas para a WMO, a Organização Mundial de Meteorologia da ONU que tem que fazer alguma coisa para que isto não se repita. É provável que há umas décadas não fossem 10 mil mas cem mil mortos (o Bhola matou meio milhão de pessoas em 1970), mas isto é um massacre que de certeza seria possível evitar.

Já se fala em 15 mil mortos

*Myanmar: Death toll more than 15,000*
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/05/05/myanmar.cyclone/index.html

*At least 15,000 killed by Myanmar cyclone*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,551594,00.html


Esta estação/metar no WU registou uma rajada de 222km/h e depois parou de transmitir pois os dados são sempre os mesmos nas horas que se seguiram. Mas o que mata mais nesta região é o storm surge (sobreelevação do nível do mar provocada pelo ciclone) que foi de pelo menos 4 metros.





http://www.wunderground.com/history...eq_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA&MR=1


----------



## Luis França (5 Mai 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia - 2008*

*1st KILLER Storm 2008 - Death toll tops >10,000<. Labeled Worst disaster since Sumatra Tsunami*



> > Mon May 5, 11:36 AM ET
> >
> > YANGON (AFP) - More than 10,000 people have been killed in a tropical cyclone that struck Myanmar at the weekend, Foreign Minister Nyan Win told state television, adding that his nation would welcome international aid.
> > ADVERTISEMENT
> > ...


----------



## Pedro Afonso (6 Mai 2008 às 10:53)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Será o Nargis o primeiro F 6 da História, independentemente de ser um ciclone, em vez de tufão ou furacão?? Sei que não é das áreas mais activas em termos de tempestades, mas é das mais mortíferas...mesmo assim...pelo que sei o _death tool _está em 15.000 vítimas...


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Pedro Afonso disse:


> Será o Nargis o primeiro F 6 da História, independentemente de ser um ciclone, em vez de tufão ou furacão?? Sei que não é das áreas mais activas em termos de tempestades, mas é das mais mortíferas...mesmo assim...pelo que sei o _death tool _está em 15.000 vítimas...



Olá,
A escala F ou EF (Fujita ou Enhanced Fujita) é para Tornados e não para ciclones. 
Ciclone tropical, furacão ou tufão são tudo o mesmo fenónomo, são ciclones tropicais, o nome varia conforme a região.
E nos furacões existe a escala Saffir-Simpson, Categoria 1 a Categoria 5, mas não é usada nesta região do mundo, é usado um esquema de classificação do género "Severo", "Muito Severo", etc.

Em termos de equivalência o ciclone Nargis não foi dos mais intensos, foi um Categoria 3 forte ou mesmo Categoria 4 na escala de Saffir-Simpson. A tragédia deve-se a outros factores para além do ciclone. País pobre, delta plano e baixa altitude, muita população que vive nos terrenos ferteis do delta do rio Irrawaddy, storm surge, construção precária, governo de junta militar, população desinformada, etc,etc.

Infelizmente nada que surpreenda nesta regiao que tem muitos ciclones na lista dos mais trágicos.

500,000 Bhola cyclone Bangladesh 1970
300,000 1839 Coringa cyclone India 1839
300,000 cyclone Vietnam 1881
300,000 1737 Calcutta cyclone India 1737
229,000 Super Typhoon Nina - contributed to Banqiao Dam failure China 1975
200,000 1876 Bengal cyclone present day Bangladesh 1876
138,866 1991 Bangladesh cyclone Bangladesh 1991
060,000 1922 Swatow Typhoon China 1922
060,000 1864 Calcutta cyclone India 1864
050,000 1912 Wenzhou typhoon China 1912
040,000 1942 Bengal Calcutta cyclone India 1942
022,000 Great Hurricane of 1780 Barbados, Martinique, Sint Eustatius 1780
017,000 1965 East Pakistan cyclone Bangladesh (East Pakistan) 1965
018,277 Hurricane Mitch Honduras, Nicaragua 1998
014,202 1977 Andhra Pradesh cyclone India 1977 


Altitude






*15 de Abril vs. 5 Maio*


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2008 às 13:29)

*15 mil mortos, 30 mil desaparecidos e votações adiadas na Birmânia*

O último balanço do trágico ciclone que devastou Myanmar, antiga Birmânia, cifra-se em 15 mil mortos e mais de 30 mil desaparecidos, levando a junta militar que governa este país a adiar o referendo, marcado para este sábado, nas 47 localidades mais atingidas pelo ciclone Nargis.As autoridades birmanesas reviram em alta o balanço das vítimas do ciclone “Nargis” que devastou aquele país asiático. Neste momento são já 15 mil os mortos já confirmados da tragédia com tendências para aumentar significativamente se se tiver em atenção que há 30 mil desaparecidos. Só na localidade de *Bogalay*, no sudoeste do país foi 10 mil o número de mortos. 
O ciclone Nargis vindo do lado do estreito de Bengala com ventos que atingiam os 200km/hora atravessou o país entre sexta-feira passada e sábado. As autoridades e os socorros ainda não conseguiram chegar a algumas regiões interiores que se encontram completamente inundadas o que aumenta os receios de que o número de vítimas mortais poderão ainda vir a aumentar significativamente neste país paupérrimo em que grande parte da população não tem casa e vive ao ar livre. São centenas de milhares os sem-abrigo neste país que outrora se chamou Birmânia. 
A tragédia foi de tal monta que, ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Tsunami em Dezembro de 2004, em que a junta militar que governa o país com mão de ferro recusou a ajuda internacional, as autoridades birmanesas viram-se forçadas a apelar à comunidade internacional e a aceitar a ajuda internacional para socorrer uma população agonizante. A ajuda internacional às vítimas do ciclone que devastou a Birmânia será aceite pela junta militar mas as equipas que se dirigirem ao país para proceder à distribuição dessa ajuda terá de negociar com o regime a sua entrada no território segundo anunciou um ministro birmanês. “As equipas de peritos internacionais que venham cá (à Birmânia) deverão negociar com o ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros e as mais altas instâncias” declarou Maung Maung Swe, ministro para a Protecção Social durante uma conferência de imprensa em Rangun. 
O ciclone devastou toda uma região de arrozais onde vivem 24 milhões de birmaneses em situações muito precárias. As imagens transmitidas pela televisão estatal são devastadoras. Imensas regiões inundadas juncadas de cadáveres, culturas completamente destruídas, um cenário que a organização cristã “World Vision” presente em Rangun definiu como aterrador. 
As equipas das Nações Unidas já começaram a inspeccionar as regiões mais atingidas mas já deram a conhecer que a distribuição dos bens provenientes dos apoios internacionais às populações atingidas será “um grande desafio” que terá de ser vencido. 
A junta militar marcou para este sábado um referendo nacional para uma nova constituição que poderá abrir portas à realização de eleições legislativas que possam normalizar a vida deste país amordaçado. Anunciou entretanto e devido à situação de catástrofe em que o país se encontra, que a data do referendo se mantém embora em algumas regiões – as 47 localidades mais atingidas pelo ciclone Nargis –, o referendo foi adiado para o próximo dia 24 de Maio. 
*A agência da ONU para a prevenção de catástrofes lamentou esta terça-feira a ausência de um alerta precoce que poderia ter permitido salvar inúmeras vidas humanas do ciclone Nargis.* *Já na passada segunda-feira, Laura Bush, mulher do presidente norte-americano George W. Bush, tinha acusado o regime militar birmanês de não ter alertado a população da chegada do ciclone ao território.*
Eduardo Caetano, RTP


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2008 às 13:51)

22 mil mortos, 41 mil desaparecidos, possivelmente um milhão de desalojados, 95% da cidade de Bogalay destruida.

*Myanmar cyclone death toll exceeds 22,000*
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/05/06/myanmar.cyclone/index.html


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2008 às 01:05)

Tem que se tomar medidas, as populações têm que ser avisadas do perigo que correm. 
Como não existem radios e televisões, as populações deviam ser informadas recorrendo a panfletos largados por avião, ou outro metodo qualquer, mas tem de ser avisadas...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

*Onda gigante matou a maior parte das 22.500 vítimas de ciclone em Mianmar *(Notícia no FOLHA ONLINE). Alguém avança uma explicação científica que torne plausível a versão da onda ? Deveu-se apenas ao Ciclone ? ...


----------



## bluejay (7 Mai 2008 às 13:34)

Storm surge aliado à topografia (plana) do terreno.


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 20:10)

Alguns observadores internacionais no terreno especulam que o número de mortos pode chegar aos 100 mil.


*U.S. envoy: Myanmar deaths may top 100,000*
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/05/07/myanmar.aidcyclone/index.html


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2008 às 12:59)

Segundo a BBC que cita um dos ministro da Junta Militar, Maung Maung Swe, grande parte das mortes não foi causada pela passagem do ciclone, mas sim por um pequeno tsunami. «A onda teria 3,5 metros de altura. Sem aviso varreu e inundou metade das casas que ficam ao nível do mar», afirmou o ministro. 

Portugal Diário

Eu também inclino-me muito para a possibilidade de ter ocorrido um tsunami; as imagens da BBC (a todas as horas) mostram uma paisagem completamente desoladora – a destruição é praticamente total e em áreas de floresta é possível constatar que a vegetação se inclina numa mesma direcção. Quanto ao número de vítimas, deverá ser largas vezes superior aos números oficiais …


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

Gerofil, o que ocorreu é o chamado "storm surge", um fenónomo comum a todos os ciclones (mesmo os não tropicais) mas que em certas situações é severamente agravado. 








O storm surge surpreende muitas vezes pela forma repentina como a água sobe, há imensos videos na Net de "storm chasers" a filmar furacões que subitamente são surpreendidos pela ondulação e água a vir não se se sabe de onde. No golfo do México há zonas costeiras também muito vulneráveis ao storm surge.

E neste evento da Birmania estão lá os ingredientes todos para esse agravamento.

Por um lado a batimetria da plataforma continental lá é pouco profunda o que só por si agrava muito o storm surge pois actua como cunha com a água a ser empurrada ao longo de fundos marinhos pouco profundos e tem que ir para algum lado.







Para piorar, o efeito do Delta. Toda a água da storm surge canalizada pelo vento e pela pressão entra pelo Delta acima e é cada vez mais afunilada tomando a maré proporções se calhar equivalentes a um tsunami. Na prática dadas as condições pode ser algo tipo um Tsunami, não sei, só que provocado pela pressão e vento e não por um sismo. Afinal os próprios tsunamis são muito agravados por estes factores como os fundos marinhos e pela configuração da costa e estuários por onde entram, não afectam a costa toda da mesma forma como se viu no tsunami de 2004.












Animação com distintas plataformas continentais:










Tudo isto estava previsto, sabia-se desde muito tempo antes, pelo menos 48 horas, que o storm surge seria grave nesta região, tal como é noutras regiões como o Bangladesh, sabia-se até a altura que provavelmente teria pelo menos 12ft, ou seja 3.6 metros. O facto do responsável da junta que fez essas declarações não saber disto mostra bem porque é que esta tragédia aconteceu. E essa conversa do não ser o ciclone mas um tsunami já cheira a querer sacudir as responsabilidades pois estamos na presença de algo que se poderia definir como um genocídio por negligência.

No entanto não foi apenas o storm surge. Oficialmente o ciclone ele teve ventos estimados de categoria 3 mas há cada vez mais pessoas a dizerem que foi um ciclone enganador pois tinha uma estrutura que quando fez o landfall parecia um pouco deficiente mas algumas coisas indicam que podia estar a passar por um processo de intensificação e ser afinal um categoria 4 potente, pelo que o storm surge deve ter sido superior.


----------



## psm (8 Mai 2008 às 19:31)

Vince disse:


> Gerofil, o que ocorreu é o chamado "storm surge", um fenónomo comum a todos os ciclones (mesmo os não tropicais) mas que em certas situações é severamente agravado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Eu acrescento como tradução chama-se onda de tempestade.
Há outro fenomono chamado ondas em fase,e que as vezes existe nas nossas latitudes com alguma frequencia:Quando há um sistema de vagas provocado pelo o vento no local (exemplo,uma praia)e que tenha de altura 4 m,e á outro sistema de ondas de 6 m de altura e que tenha sido formado por uma tempestade longinqua, e que venha de encontro ao 1º sistema o vai acontecer é a sua soma isto é vão entrar em fase(sobrepõem-se)em que a agitação maritima irá ser de 10 m de altura.

O que de facto é muito irritante são os massmedia serem tão ignorantes.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 19:57)

psm disse:


> Eu acrescento como tradução chama-se onda de tempestade.



Eu já deste há muito que procuro um termo português e nunca cheguei a conclusão nenhuma, o que já é um hábito pois essa dificuldade estende-se a muita outra terminologia, em Portugal parece que apenas há termos para os fenónomos mais básicos. Daí continuar a usar o «storm surge» pois o que tenho visto são frases longas para descrever um fenónomo o que não dá muito jeito. Essa «onda de tempestade» é de facto um termo usado habitualmente ? Talvez fosse mais apropriado falar em maré de tempestade, o que achas ?

Algumas referências que encontrei:

Storm Surge: Sobreelevação do nível do mar de origem meteorológica  em Portugal Continental
http://www.pluridoc.com/Site/FrontOffice/default.aspx?Module=Files/FileDescription&ID=1016&lang=pt

Storm surge: Sobreelevação de temporal
http://www.siam.fc.ul.pt/siamII_pdf/ZCosteiras.pdf


----------



## psm (8 Mai 2008 às 20:31)

Eu já uma vez num post que escrevi tinha dado o nome de onda de maré mas estava errado ,talvez por aproximação a tradução mais similar seja tempestade de maré tal como escreveste.
Já me esquecia de referenciar, que já há alguns individuos, a afirmar que o que aconteceu na birmania, já é consequencia das famosas alterações climaticas(ouvi na radio),é mais facil arranjar esta justificação  do que a do regime totalitário , que manteve a população na mais pura ignorancia muita dela pobre e analfabeta.


Regime apoiado pela china e india.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 20:57)

psm disse:


> Já me esquecia de referenciar, que já há alguns individuos, a afirmar que o que aconteceu na birmania, já é consequencia das famosas alterações climaticas(ouvi na radio),é mais facil arranjar esta justificação  do que a do regime totalitário , que manteve a população na mais pura ignorancia muita dela pobre e analfabeta.



Sim,  entre outros o Al Gore ontem não se conteve e considerou a tragédia uma consequência do aquecimento global. É por coisas dessas que eu há muito tempo que perdi qualquer respeito pelo Al Gore, por muito nobre que seja a causa de um mundo menos poluído acho que ele só prejudica. Nem falei do assunto pois já nem é oportunismo, neste caso é simplesmente repugnante.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 22:02)

Uma animação com o landfall.

*Clicar para a ampliar (3,5Mb)*






Se repararem, estruturalmente não parece um ciclone muito intenso e organizado, parece se aspecto um Cat3, já vimos por aqui dezenas de ciclones com aspecto mais ameaçador do que este.

No entanto, ele tem temperaturas de nuvens muito frias, a potência estava lá, e mesmo pouco antes do landfall parece que sofre uma súbida intensificação entre as 05:00 e as 08:00 e organiza-se muito melhor vendo-se um pequeno mas bem definido olho.

Normalmente quando se aproximam de Terra os ciclones enfraquecem pois as bandas começam a  interagir com ela. Mas se olharem com atenção, o angulo de aproximação e a configuração da costa manteve as principais bandas que alimentavam o ciclone sobre água. Portanto ele fez o landfall numa péssimo angulo e numa péssima altura, em pleno processo de intensificação pois os ciclones não são constantes, atravessam ciclos de intensificação e algum enfraquecimento.


----------



## Luis França (10 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

*Burma death toll worse than Tsunami*



> THE death toll in cyclone-ravaged Burma could hit 500,000 – more than TWICE the total killed by the Boxing Day Tsunami.




Já tinha lido quase 250.000 vítimas, agora o dobro ...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2008 às 00:37)

Reparem na vegetação que aparece na imagem; dá a impressão que toda ela foi submetida a uma mesma força orientada para a direita; pode ter sido uma onda da altura da copa das árvores.



Luis França disse:


> *Burma death toll worse than Tsunami*
> 
> Já tinha lido quase 250.000 vítimas, agora o dobro ...



A BBC transmite imagens da Birmânia a todas as horas e pelo que mostra, eu sou capaz de acreditar nesses valores; a situação foi de tal ordem que tudo ficou completamente destruído.

*Mais de 20 000 mortos + Mais de 40 000 desaparecidos = Mais de 60 000 ... (os números oficiais !!!)*


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 01:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Reparem na vegetação que aparece na imagem; dá a impressão que toda ela foi submetida a uma mesma força orientada para a direita; pode ter sido uma onda da altura da copa das árvores.



Está certo, foi submetido à mesma força, mas nessas imagens na vegetação e copas das árvores vê-se a força do vento, mais de 200km/h durante várias horas, não a força da água. 






Quando o ciclone vai progredindo para terra o vento depois muda de quadrante conforme o local e o trajecto do centro, mas como o ciclone vai enfraquecendo à medida que entra por terra o rasto de destruição que fica "gravado" na paisagem apresenta a dos ventos no piores momentos da tempestade. Por vezes durante horas a vegetação é vergada para um lado e depois mais umas horas para outro. A minha curta e simples experiência com furacões, umas férias em Cancun (Temp.Tropical Cindy de 2005) e uma lua de mel uns anos antes na República Dominicana (Furacão Georges  em 1998) após a passagem de furacões, os vestígios do furacão para além dos estragos o mais notório na paisagem era a vegetação  e palmeiras todas vergadas para um lado e das praias com falta ou excesso de areia.

Dá uma olhadela nas imagens do tópico do Furacão Dean o ano passado. O Dean também sofreu uma rápida intensificação pouco antes do landfall e os ventos foram muito superiores a este da Birmânia.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-dean-atlantico-2007-04-a-1270-15.html

O Dean foi mais potente do que este ciclone, a grande diferença é que enquanto no Dean atingiu regiões com milhares de pessoas prontamente avisadas e evacuadas, agora na Birmania estamos a falar de territórios onde vivem não milhares mas milhões de pessoas, que não foram avisadas devidamente muito menos evacuadas. E o risco do storm surge não era comparável na costa mexicana a esta na Brimania.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Mai 2008 às 22:14)

O antes e depois do Nargis

A imagem de satélite (MODIS) mostra os estragos provocados pelo Nargis,





By rbsmr at 2008-05-12


Artigo integral da "Astronomy" (em inglês)


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2008 às 19:55)

Na Birmânia um distúrbio tropical (Invest 96B) continua a complicar a situação no local pois tem caído muita chuva.













O distúrbio não teve tempo de evoluir para ciclone tropical pois a esta hora estará já a entrar em terra, mas está previsto o centro regressar novamente ao Oceano.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 00:51)

O destaque dado ao ciclone NARGIS no principal jornal da Birmânia no dia 2 de Maio, o dia do landfall. Uma pequena caixa na página 15. Estranho mundo este.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2008 às 11:14)

O centro de meteorologia das Nações Unidas está acompanhar uma tempestade tropical, em formação, que tem fortes probabilidades de se transformar num ciclone, afirmou Amanda Pitt, porta-voz do programa de ajuda humanitária da ONU, em Banguecoque, Tailândia. "É terrível", disse a responsável aos jornalistas, acrescentando que esta tormenta poderá prejudicar ainda mais as pessoas que sobreviveram ao ciclone Nargis, a 03 de Maio, bem como os esforços para fazer chegar, até elas, ajuda.
A responsável não disse quando se prevê que o ciclone se transforme em ciclone, mas segundo o "site do centro metrológico da ONU, "há um forte potencial para o desenvolvimento de um significativo ciclone tropical, nas próximas 24 horas". Segundo a ONU, "o centro de circulação (da tempestade) está actualmente a mover-se para noroeste, através da região do delta de Rangum, que se dirige para o delta de Irrawaddy.
A mesma zona foi devastada pelo Ciclone Nargis a 02 e 03 de Maio, fazendo mais de 60.000 mortos ou desaparecidos. A ONU está a comandar os esforços de auxílio internacional para complementar o trabalho da Junta Militar, que recusou a entrada no país de peritos internacionais experientes em situações de crise humanitária.

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2008 às 15:33)

Às 14h00 UTC de hoje:




Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 22:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 14h00 UTC de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: WeatherOnline



Nessa imagem podemos ver duas situações distintas, o tal disturbio tropical (Invest 96B) na Birmânia e Golfo de Bengala, Indico, e uma outra situação no mar da China, Pacífico, a Oeste das Filipinas que hoje foi considerada a Depressão Tropical Cosme, nome dado pelos serviço meteorológico das Filipinas. 
Existe ainda um outro sistema tropical a Leste das Filipinas.

O distúrbio do Indíco não se desenvolveu porque até aqui estava com o centro sobre a Birmânia, mas agora está de regresso ao Oceano. Desloca-se para noroeste, podendo eventualmente afectar o Bangladesh se se desenvolver o que não parece provável. 
Os dois sistemas do Pacífico que já são depressões tropicais deslocam-se para nordeste, pelo que o que merece mais preocupação é o que está a Oeste das Filipinas (Cosme).








*Disturbio tropical (Invest 96B)*
Sobre o disturbio 96B, parece pouco provável que se consiga desenvolver. E segundo li hoje, a chuva que trouxe à Birmania foi bem vinda pois havia falta de água potável.








> THIS CANCELS REF A. THE AREA OF CONVECTION PREVIOUSLY LOCATED NEAR
> 16.7N 95.7E, IS NOW LOCATED NEAR 18.0N 94.4E, APPROXIMATELY 125 NM
> NORTHWEST OF YANGON, MYANMAR. RECENT ANIMATED INFRARED AND VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES SIGNIFICANT WEAKENING OF THE LOW LEVEL
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2008 às 22:43)

*Birmânia: Mais de 43.000 mortos, quase 30.000 desaparecidos e 1.500 feridos*

O novo balanço das vítimas do ciclone Nargis que atingiu a Birmânia no passado dia 03 é de 43.318 mortos, 27.838 desaparecidos e 1.403 feridos, disseram a televisão e rádio estatais. Desde há vários dias que os «media» birmaneses vêm actualizando, em alta, o número oficial de mortos, desaparecidos e feridos na pior catástrofe natural registada no país. Diplomatas ocidentais admitiram que o número de mortos poderá atingir os 100.000.
O secretário de Estado britânico, Douglas Alexander, declarou, com base em dados avançados por organizações de socorro no terreno, que a soma de mortos e desaparecidos poderá mesmo vir a ser superior aos 200.000.

RTP


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2008 às 00:26)

O distúrbio tropical não se desenvolveu. O regime de ventos e a interação com terra inviabilizou qualquer evolução para sistema tropical.

Nesta região estão agora para começar as Monções, durante esta fase é muito difícil desenvolverem-se sistemas tropicais devido ao regime de ventos. Daí que a zona do Índico Norte tenha dois picos na época tropical, em Maio antes das Monções e outro depois das Monções.
Durante as monções não há sistemas tropicais mas há precipitação intensa, que podem continuar a complicar a situação na Birmânia.



> *The monsoon is coming*
> However, the respite from bad weather will be short-lived, as the mighty summer monsoon is almost upon the disaster area. The Southwest Monsoon (called that because the winds typically blow from the southwest) is an annual rainy period lasting from late May to mid-September in the regions surrounding the North Indian Ocean. The monsoon forms in response to the unequal summertime heating of the air over the land and oceans. The land heats up quicker than the oceans, creating low pressure and rising air over the Indian subcontinent. Moist air from the oceans is drawn in over the land areas to replace this hot, rising air, and the moist oceanic air brings heavy rains to the region. Truly prodigious rains accompany the arrival of the monsoon. The capital of Yangon averages about one inch of rain per month in the period just before the monsoon starts, and twenty inches per month thereafter.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psm (20 Out 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Índico Sudoeste 2008/2009)*

Aproxima-se da Somalia o ciclone tropical 03B













> DEMS-RSMC TROPICAL CYCLONES NEW DELHI 21- 10- 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2008 às 22:06)

SANAA (AFP) – At least 24 people died in Yemen when floods caused by heavy rains swept through the southeastern province of Hadramaut, which has been declared a disaster zone, officials said on Friday.

Hadramaut Governor Salem al-Khanbashi said the bodies of 18 people who had drowned had been recovered in various parts of the region.

A local official from the nearby province of Mahra said a child was among six other people who perished when four provinces in eastern Yemen were flooded in torrential rains that have lashed the region since Thursday.

Hadramaut and Mahra were both declared disaster zones, officials said.

Initial reports by a crisis cell set up to coordinate rescue efforts, indicated that 18 people perished, including seven in Al-Mukalla, capital of Hadramaut which is located on the Arabian Sea.

A cell member, speaking on condition of anonymity, told AFP the UNESCO world heritage site of Shibam was totally isolated by the waters and its historic buildings are threatened with collapse.

Shibam, where more than 20,000 people live, is famous for its high-rise mudbrick buildings that have given the town the nickname of "the Manhattan of the desert."

Witnesses said they saw bodies floating in streams swelled by a downpour that lasted for some 30 hours.

Local authorities said that more than more than 500 house had been destroyed across the province of Hadramaut, where 3,500 people were made homeless.

A cargo vessel also ran aground off the port of Nashtun in Mahra, but all 17 crew members were rescued, a member of the crisis cell in Al-Mukalla said.

Local authorities said the floods caused heavy damage to roads and power and water distribution networks.

Five army helicopters were flown to the area to try to rescue thousands of people stranded by the floods, he said. Choppers belonging to oil firms operating in the area were also enlisted to help.

But gusty winds hampered rescue efforts and more rain was forecast in the next 30 hours.

In Shibam, some 450 kilometres (280 miles) northeast of Al-Mukalla, clusters of five- to eight-storey homes stand huddled together in a small area, in a layout aimed at protecting the town from Bedouin raids, according to UNESCO's description of the site.

Built with the profits from frankincense, which is still sold there, Shibam was established in the third century, though the existing buildings are mostly from the 16th century.

The high rises, whose tops are regularly white-washed with a sealant to protect against rain and erosion, require constant maintenance by their inhabitants.

President Ali Abdullah Saleh visited Al-Mokalla earlier Friday to oversee rescue operations after tasking a government commission with handling the effort.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 11:08)

Ainda as consequências do Ciclone Tropical nº 3









> *Tempestades e inundações deixam 64 mortos no Iêmen*
> 
> SAAA (AFP) — Pelo menos 64 pessoas morreram vítimas das inundações e tempestades que atingem o Iêmen desde quinta-feira, segundo um novo balanço de vítimas divulgado neste sábado pelo Ministério do Interior iemenita.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 11:12)

Entretanto no perigoso Golfo de Bengala formou-se o *Ciclone Tropical nº4*
Felizmente não tem muito tempo para se intensificar ainda mais.


----------



## iceworld (28 Out 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia - 2008*

As chuvas torrenciais durante 30 horas e as consequentes cheias no Iémen fizeram cem mortos ou desaparecidos, enquanto sete mil pessoas ficaram sem casa. 

http://www.publico.clix.pt/videos/?v=20081027140314


----------



## psm (31 Out 2008 às 13:18)

Venho colocar na imagem de satelite de o ciclone 03, no momente em que está, sobre território do Iemem e que causou tanta morte e destruição.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

uma depressão tropical formou-se nas passadas 24h no golfo de benguela e intensificar-se-há nas proximas horas antes de entrar na india já provavelmente como  TS ou cat.1.
a segunda parte da época de ciclones no indico começou com o recuo da monçao há cerca de 2 meses.
para mais informações consultar o site meteoindia.com.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

stormy disse:


> uma depressão tropical formou-se nas passadas 24h no golfo de benguela e intensificar-se-há nas proximas horas antes de entrar na india já provavelmente como  TS ou cat.1.
> a segunda parte da época de ciclones no indico começou com o recuo da monçao há cerca de 2 meses.
> para mais informações consultar o site meteoindia.com.



Essa depressão é já uma tempestade tropical: Tropical Cyclone Five 

E assim se deverá manter até atingir a Índia, na madrugada de domingo.


----------

